# Fall tm bonus



## vyrt

Does anyone remember the days their store is giving those out?


----------



## Shopgirl3

Last paycheck a $200 bonus was given to TMs. Check your paystub.


----------



## JohnSith373

Shopgirl3 said:


> Last paycheck a $200 bonus was given to TMs. Check your paystub.


Not that bonus, this is the one given to nominated TMs. If they are still doing that, which they slightly mentioned in Spring 2021.


----------



## Yetive

We start telling them this week


----------



## Shopgirl3

Oh


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Wait, what's this bonus about? If I heard about this, it must have gone into the mental recycling bin.


----------



## Yetive

Merit bonus for tms.


----------



## DBZ

Is it more than one per store?


----------



## qmosqueen

Goes to your ETLs favorite TM who kisses ass.


----------



## sunnydays

20% of total TM headcount, roughly


----------



## jackandcat

The reality that this merit bonus is limited to about 20% of total TM headcount will motivate many of the 80% to start looking for new jobs.  Right now, retail store competitors are desperate to hire people and your Target work history will be valuable.  If you're in a major metro area, you very likely can bump up your hourly pay.  I hesitate to encourage this -- sometimes we forget the concept of "greener pastures syndrome" -- but the accelerating US inflation this year has already exceeded whatever merit pay raise you received earlier this year.  

Target Corporate is missing an opportunity to retain its own TMs at a time when inflation pressure is hurting us as individuals and as families.  Unless you are truly married to Target due to your benefits or longevity benefits -- i.e. long term TMs who have the old Target pension plan -- your remedy to get more money to keep up with inflation is to switch employers.  I wish this was not largely reality.


----------



## happygoth

People complain all the time that retail doesn't give merit raises or bonuses and that those that deserve it don't get recognized. This bonus is a great thing, but people will still find fault.


----------



## Yetive

We had more that we wanted to award than Target allowed, so we were really trying to be as fair as possible.  We looked at attendance, metrics, etc . . . to make the final decisions.


----------



## jackandcat

Yetive said:


> We had more that we wanted to award than Target allowed, so we were really trying to be as fair as possible.  We   at attendance, metrics, etc . . . to make the final decisions.


Concur. There is a business benefit to providing different bonus amounts to individuals based on their performance metrics. 
There is even more of a business benefit to providing at least a token modest amount of bonus money for the "non-rock-star" hourly TMs. 
 If indeed it's accurate that only the top 20% receive the bonus, that's not going to motivate the other 80%.  When the bonus plan was announced that top 20% only limit was not mentioned. 
This does not need to be a one-size-fits-all bonus.  This is not about what some people call "equity"
Management should offer their best bonuses to their best performers.
A modest $50 bonus for the other 80% could make the difference for developing the skills and performance and loyalty of your current TMs,


----------



## random1

So does anyone know how much the bonus is or how its calculated.


----------



## happygoth

jackandcat said:


> Concur. There is a business benefit to providing different bonus amounts to individuals based on their performance metrics.
> There is even more of a business benefit to providing at least a token modest amount of bonus money for the "non-rock-star" hourly TMs.
> If indeed it's accurate that only the top 20% receive the bonus, that's not going to motivate the other 80%.  When the bonus plan was announced that top 20% only limit was not mentioned.
> This does not need to be a one-size-fits-all bonus.  This is not about what some people call "equity"
> Management should offer their best bonuses to their best performers.
> A modest $50 bonus for the other 80% could make the difference for developing the skills and performance and loyalty of your current TMs,


We all just got yet another $200 bonus. How many bonuses do you think Corporate should throw all team members? Top performers deserve extra recognition.


----------



## seasonaldude

When is this bonus actually supposed to appear on people's paychecks?


----------



## vyrt

random1 said:


> So does anyone know how much the bonus is or how its calculated.


It’s 3% of your gross pay during a period of time that I can’t remember.


----------



## dabug

So has this officially been given out at all stores already? Like as of the last pay check?


----------



## sunnydays

no


----------



## random1

Is this a quarterly bonus...once a year or.....??


----------



## SigningLady

Once a year and this is the first year they are doing it.


----------



## Dream Baby

I was grateful for the previous bonuses.

However those bonuses should have been a function of how long you have been at Target and/or your average hours

Its bullshit that the last $200 bonus was same whether you started in July 2021 or July 2016. It's just lazy.


----------



## xNightStockerx

This is going to be so unfair for most. The TLs pets will probably get it.


----------



## random1

So once a year at 3% of part of ur gross pay?  Well if its only like 500 bucks once a year it seems easier to just be a lazy fuck and let them keep the money.  But if its like 1500 than thats a different story


----------



## BurgerBob

At 20k gross its a 600 dollar bonus


----------



## NightHuntress

vyrt said:


> It’s 3% of your gross pay during a period of time that I can’t remember.


I know that this is the 1st year they are doing it for TM’s but where is it at that it shows it’s a percentage? I’m just wondering if that’s the case what it is for TL. It’s been $500 for the fall bonus for TL the last 2 years.


----------



## happygoth

NightStocker said:


> This is going to be so unfair for most. The TLs pets will probably get it.


I may sound very naive, but I would think it's more than one person who decides and that objective criteria would have to be included in the decision.


----------



## jackandcat

Dear Corporate, kudos for introducing bonuses for Level 35 hourly store level staff.  It can be a great tool for motivating excellence and transforming Target's culture to include more promotion-from-within.  Offering your best bonuses to the 20% TMs you see as the "rock stars" is a great way to build and retain future leaders.

In the future, take into consideration the benefit of offering a modest bonus for the other 80% of your TMs.  If you want, you can exclude from the bonus TMs who are under disciplinary action, or who have been with Target for less than one year.  This is not a matter of pushing an "equity" agenda that everybody deserves the same rewards because everyone is "equal".  It's a shrewd business decision to reinforce the corporate belief in "team", "teamwork", "you make Target" and more importantly to retain the engagement of hard-working non-rock-stars who are dependable.  I'm at a loss for words here, but many people who are hourly store TMs are in the early stages of their working lives. It's easy for them to find a better job and quit yours. 

*Dear Corporate, here's something else to think about,* 
Throughout the US, he retail industry is finding it incredibly hard to find employees to work in the stores, warehouses, distribution centers and related jobs. Your existing TMs are learning about this when they log in to Instagram, Reddit, Twitter, Facebook, or other news sources.  Your existing TMs are seeing other stores offering higher minimum pay than Target, along with signing bonuses, while at the same time our cost of living has risen a lot since the beginning of this year due to inflation. Those modest merit raises from early this year have already been wiped out.  I've already seen TMs in our stores quit to take better-paying jobs in the same field with competitors.

*Instead of focusing on a big one-size-fits-all increase in Target's company-wide minimum wage, why not offer your existing hourly TMs who have been at Target at least 6 months a one-time 5% pay bump, plus an extra 2% pay bump for TMs who've been with Target for over 2 years*?  In high-cost-of-living areas, you might even add an extra 2% for existing TMs. These would *reduce attrition levels *at a time when Target will benefit more than ever by developing its current workforce and keeping them from defecting to places like Amazon and Costco. 

This is much shrewder than getting Target into a "price war" with Amazon, Walmart, Costco, Best Buy etc. for new employees.   It fits into Target's commitment to more scheduling flexibility and its commitment to social justice.  Your current staff are losing buying power, and it's going to accelerate people switching employers just to make ends meet.  *Think about it.*


----------



## TLSpot

NightStocker said:


> This is going to be so unfair for most. The TLs pets will probably get it.


Lol if the TLs are even included in the decision making process. I sure was not, neither were a lot of my peers.


----------



## Times Up

jackandcat said:


> A modest $50 bonus for the other 80% could make the difference for developing the skills and performance and loyalty of your current TMs,


Likely not.


----------



## jackandcat

TLSpot said:


> Lol if the TLs are even included in the decision making process. I sure was not, neither were a lot of my peers.


Ditto. The phrase "rock-star" is subjective.  Overall, I think Target's handling of this well-publicized bonus has managed to antagonize a lot of current TMs.  Perhaps this was the point but my better self thinks it was unintended.


----------



## BackupTL

TLSpot said:


> Lol if the TLs are even included in the decision making process. I sure was not, neither were a lot of my peers.


The instructions were to have a TL meeting and nominate TMs for consideration. The ETLs and SD then take those, narrow it down to finalized decisions, and send them to district for validation.

My location and another one in my district did nominations with ranked choice voting, so basically people with more nominations from the TL team, or that were absolutely advocated for (ex. TL bench TMs, DBOs that consistently work at a DEO level, etc.) Were weighed more heavily.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

what paycheck would this be on?


----------



## happygoth

jackandcat said:


> Ditto. The phrase "rock-star" is subjective.  Overall, I think Target's handling of this well-publicized bonus has managed to antagonize a lot of current TMs.  Perhaps this was the point but my better self thinks it was unintended.


This makes no sense to me. People who perform at a consistent high level and have good attendance, metrics, etc deserve recognition. Something that is just for them, to acknowledge their hard work. The workforce as a whole has been thanked already with what, three bonuses in the past year+?


----------



## DBZ

happygoth said:


> This makes no sense to me. People who perform at a consistent high level and have good attendance, metrics, etc deserve recognition. Something that is just for them, to acknowledge their hard work. The workforce as a whole has been thanked already with what, three bonuses in the past year+?



I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## IWishIKnew

At my day job, the standard bonus target for non-management level employees is 2% (and has been since I started there almost 20 years ago), but that can fluctuate a bit based on how the company overall meets its targets and your annual review rating. This year we're on target for 125% bonus payout, maybe even higher.

So, if it's a 3% of gross bonus for low-level employees, that's not terrible, though it would be REALLY AWESOME if they varied it, at least a little, based on how your store has done vs. goal. If your store comes out 10% over goal, 3.1% seems to be pretty reasonable. ETA: This should also apply to leadership bonuses, as well (including reducing the bonus if the store isn't doing well, with extra weight to the +/- depending on how high up in the leadership chain you are).

The people who work hard at my store have been working their asses off since the pandemic started given how much more we're doing in sales & foot traffic & flex & extra freight and and and...


----------



## Coffeebee

So has anyone here received it?


----------



## TTB

I hope I get it. No mention of it at my store and basically 80% have moved on lol. Plus I am a rock star! Has anyones store announced it?


----------



## countingsheep

Not a peep about it at my store


----------



## Coffeebee

That's how it is at my store too. No mention of it. And most people have moved on anyway. Sus


----------



## Anelmi

I gotta be honest: if I don’t get one, I will be highly irritated.


----------



## Style2563

i hope i get one especially when we pretty much have new faces working…


----------



## Rarejem

While I would love to get one, I know that every area of our store has at least one "superstar" and it will be really hard for our leads/leaders to narrow it down. I'll be disappointed for myself, but happy that they get recognition. I hope that there is some good criteria and it is not a popularity contest.


----------



## Far from newbie

Unfortunately our SD doesn’t appreciate the true performers that produce true results - the kiss ass friends are surely over protected though.  Favoritism and unequal treatment is killing us cause the true hard workers that care are bailing and running away like rats off a sinking ship.  It’s getting very hard to hang on.  

This bonus should be a motivator but I am concerned it will be a divider and nail in the coffin for some others.


----------



## rd123

Far from newbie said:


> Unfortunately our SD doesn’t appreciate the true performers that produce true results - the kiss ass friends are surely over protected though.  Favoritism and unequal treatment is killing us cause the true hard workers that care are bailing and running away like rats off a sinking ship.  It’s getting very hard to hang on.
> 
> This bonus should be a motivator but I am concerned it will be a divider and nail in the coffin for some others.


Happens here too but the hard working tms are getting close to 40 hrs every time : all recognition and photo on the board usually goes to favorite people .


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Haven't heard a word of this at the store. Guessing my ETL will not be wanting my input lol.


----------



## Shizle7

Is it only TM’s that are eligible for the bonus or are TL’s also eligible?


----------



## jenna

I haven't heard anything about this other than on the internet.


----------



## Fluttervale

Shizle7 said:


> Is it only TM’s that are eligible for the bonus or are TL’s also eligible?


TLs are also eligible, though they obviously aren’t discussing that with TLs.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

Yetive said:


> We had more that we wanted to award than Target allowed, so we were really trying to be as fair as possible.  We looked at attendance, metrics, etc . . . to make the final decisions.


What metrics were involved in the decisions for nomination (other than attendance)?
Also in a thread earlier this year I remember a referance to only the DEO review recipients would be considered. True?


----------



## Yetive

DEO was not considered at my store, but it stands to reason that most recipients would have had high reviews.  1 of my choices was a DIO. Not sure about the other departments.

We divided the number of awards among the TLs, so that each chose that number from their TMs.  We were over by a couple, so got together as a group and made the cases for our choices.  Metrics were different based on department. Attendance, INF, DU times, SRPs, etc.  We came to some tough choices, and were supported by ETLs and SD.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Does anyone know when TMs find out/when it will be on a paycheck?


----------



## Yetive

October. Convos start Friday in my area.


----------



## Dream Baby

Yetive said:


> October. Convos start Friday in my area.


What is this Convo you speak of?


----------



## Yetive

The convo where we tell the bonus recipients that they will get a bonus.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

What about AP/PM?  Are they getting the bonus as well?  Decided upon by their BP and divided to the top performers in the district?


----------



## jackandcat

Yetive said:


> October. Convos start Friday in my area.


"Convo"?  Is that a new phrase at Target?  Kind of reminds me how TLs are indoctrinated to ask front-end TMs to "jump on" a lane.


----------



## Yetive

jackandcat said:


> "Convo"?  Is that a new phrase at Target?  Kind of reminds me how TLs are indoctrinated to ask front-end TMs to "jump on" a lane.


Just personal short hand for conversation.  No Target lingo that I know of.


----------



## Rarejem

jackandcat said:


> "Convo"?  Is that a new phrase at Target?  Kind of reminds me how TLs are indoctrinated to ask front-end TMs to "jump on" a lane.


We "hop" at our store.  I'm sure that's a safety violation on some level. 🤣


----------



## redeye58

Yeh, my 'hopping' days are over thanks to my knees.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

jackandcat said:


> "Convo"?  Is that a new phrase at Target?  Kind of reminds me how TLs are indoctrinated to ask front-end TMs to "jump on" a lane.


Is that indoctrination? I do sometimes make fun of "jump" or "hop" on a lane by asking people to pounce, leap, or descend with great fury upon a lane.


----------



## Yetive

When people tell me they are "on" the beverage wall I like to tell them not to fall off.


----------



## happygoth

NotCynicalYet said:


> Is that indoctrination? I do sometimes make fun of "jump" or "hop" on a lane by asking people to pounce, leap, or descend with great fury upon a lane.


Yeah, it's not indoctrination lol, just slang. Target did not invent the word.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

NotCynicalYet said:


> descend with great fury upon a lane


Me when the GSTL asks me to come from the service desk for backup


----------



## IWishIKnew

jenna said:


> I haven't heard anything about this other than on the internet.


Your TL should have told you when you got your review. Mine did.


----------



## DC Diva

Dream Baby said:


> I was grateful for the previous bonuses.
> 
> However those bonuses should have been a function of how long you have been at Target and/or your average hours
> 
> Its bullshit that the last $200 bonus was same whether you started in July 2021 or July 2016. It's just lazy.


Yeah, wait until your anniversary award is less than they give to new hires off the street because they need people.  That really drives the appreciation needle, and not in the direction they think.  Here’s a stack of bills to come work for us, but you‘re obviously an idiot if you stay any length of time.


----------



## NightHuntress

Rarejem said:


> We "hop" at our store.  I'm sure that's a safety violation on some level. 🤣


Reminds me of when I started at a store and I heard them say over the walkie “so and so you have a flasher on lane 6”. I was thoroughly confused. Until I realized they meant the flashing lights. Also had stores call a “cart party” and a “cart scramble” when they want everyone to go get carts. It’s funny these silly things we say and wonder why newbies don’t understand our lingo. Or like when you tell a guest to look for something on an endcap and they just stare at you. I actually heard a TM tell a guest they could find something on the electronics boat. Guest was so lost. Haha


----------



## Dream Baby

DC Diva said:


> Yeah, wait until your anniversary award is less than they give to new hires off the street because they need people.  That really drives the appreciation needle, and not in the direction they think.  Here’s a stack of bills to come work for us, but you‘re obviously an idiot if you stay any length of time.


My Five year anniversary gift was a $25 gift card and generic thank you note that the signed and dated by the SD.

I said generic because the ink color for my name and date was different than the rest of the note!

I also got a CA that day from my TL whom I filed a harassment complaint with HR a few months later for making light of my recent health problems (twice!).

He harassed me one more time in front of a dozen people including my current TL.

I noticed he was soon gone after that even though he was supposed to fill in as a "weekend TL" from time to time.


----------



## Octavian11

Bonuses for stores are probably loaded into Workday at this point where leaders and HR can view who is who for this on a report. I’m not sure if TMs can login and look under Worker History to see if it’s there yet, usually they are not visible until after a certain date so that there is time for conversations to be had first.


----------



## TargetN00b

random1 said:


> So does anyone know how much the bonus is or how its calculated.


I believe it’s 3% of gross pay from May 2021 to August 2021


----------



## random1

TargetN00b said:


> I believe it’s 3% of gross pay from May 2021 to August 2021


Just 3 months...thatll be like 100 bucks max..lol..that cant be right


----------



## NightHuntress

random1 said:


> Just 3 months...thatll be like 100 bucks max..lol..that cant be right


I haven’t heard what it is for team members but the one that was given in the fall for team leads the past 2 years was a $500 bonus.


----------



## Xanatos

random1 said:


> Just 3 months...thatll be like 100 bucks max..lol..that cant be right


Yep. I had two of my TMs get it, along with myself. I got $400, my TMs got $200 and $100 because one worked more than the other over the summer.


----------



## Anelmi

Yes, I was told that it was 3% of your average hours between like April-August. My check was in the high 200s. Equivalent of 2 days work so I was happy.


----------



## countingsheep

Well now I am not even hurt over not getting one lol thsts just petty change 🙄 though a good thinkg for someone who needs it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Thanks jackandcat, more than a decade in and I make less than some of the newbiesnow. Leaving Spot real soon... Your loyalty will be punished appropriately


----------



## random1

Anelmi said:


> Yes, I was told that it was 3% of your average hours between like April-August. My check was in the high 200s. Equivalent of 2 days work so I was happy.


You already got it paid...thought it didnt come out til the end of oct


----------



## dabug

I was just told today that I got it. Kinda weird but they told me only “three or four others” in our store got it, which would be 4-5 people out of about 100. Haven’t heard anyone else talk about it and have been keeping my mouth shut. I was extremely surprised after some INSANE events that took place this August led me to believe I would be looking elsewhere for employment.

Target has disappointed me, lied to me, and betrayed my trust. But I’ll take the check!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Anelmi said:


> Yes, I was told that it was 3% of your average hours between like April-August. My check was in the high 200s. Equivalent of 2 days work so I was happy.


Do you receive it with your regular check or is it separate?


----------



## gracefulfillment

Frontlanegirl said:


> Do you receive it with your regular check or is it separate?


I don't think they've actually been paid yet. According to what I saw on reddit, you get a sheet with the $ amount printed on it like for your annual review


----------



## Anelmi

No I just got the little paper with the amount I will be receiving. It will be in the end of October check.


----------



## TTB

I am still lurking to see if I got it or who even knows about it. lol If its 3 percent of the last 3 months they keep that lol no big deal. Communication is so bad at my store.


----------



## happygoth

Haven't heard a peep about it at my store either, but several members of leadership have been on leave or on vacation for weeks, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Sdf123

I just was told I earned one today and that it was confidential bc they only had a few to give out


----------



## Patty

Dear Hardlinesmaster,  do you know if this is real?   if so, are there really only 20 given per 100 tms?   What do you think of this?  Thanks a lot


----------



## jenna

@Hardlinesmaster  ^^


----------



## Yetive

It is real. I have given them out. It is about 20% of team members.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Patty said:


> Dear Hardlinesmaster,  do you know if this is real?   if so, are there really only 20 given per 100 tms?   What do you think of this?  Thanks a lot


Yes. It real. I know some tm’s who got it. @Patty


----------



## Psyfire

I don't think I'm getting one, mainly because my mental state has taken a huge toll and I have been arriving post 5 minutes a few times lately.


----------



## gracefulfillment

No one at my store has said anything about it. The only TMs who know anything have seen it here or reddit. If it turns out I'm not getting it, I'm going to have some talks with TL and ETL and the work they can expect from me going forward. Not that a couple hundred bucks is anything to write home about to begin with


----------



## Corrin

I was given mine today. Considering the work I put in the last three months--a ton of OT, 40 hours every week at least, not to mention my average hours, the amount was kinda disappointing. I just can't help thinking that if a TM got nominated that did not have a large availability, their bonus is going to be sooo tiny.


----------



## countingsheep

Just curious has anyone who closes got this? So far not one closer at my store has gotten it which is pretty rude given what some of them come into. Particularly one who always has to push their truck, pull hundreds of ofos, and zone a desteoyed area because dayside literally does nothing :/ they deserve this and im mad they disnt get it :/ (not me know some people qrite things meaning themselves but legit another tm tbat really deseeves this


----------



## Yetive

Yes. We have closers awarded this (style, sfs, ga, and tech iirc).


----------



## Nauzhror

If it's three months it should be $15.30x40x13x.03= $238.68

April-August though is 5 months, so should be closer to $397.80 in that scenario, a TL who's averaged 40 hours should have it be closer to $503.88 assuming they make $19.38 a hour.


----------



## Anelmi

I think it's the 3 month scenario.


----------



## Priceslasher

NightStocker said:


> This is going to be so unfair for most. The TLs pets will probably get it.


Hmm. Not sure if this is just my store but as a TL wasn’t asked my thoughts. I was told a few tms that did receive though🤣


----------



## OldSchoolVet

Got mine yesterday.  I'm happy.  🙂


----------



## happygoth

I am one of the Chosen Ones! You may bow, curtsy, or salute, whatever feels right. 😁


----------



## dabug

Where am I supposed to see the bonus? I thought normally it’s in the paystub on workday


----------



## Xanatos

dabug said:


> Where am I supposed to see the bonus? I thought normally it’s in the paystub on workday


It should be on your check on 10/22 or 10/29, depending on when you get paid.


----------



## DBZ

happygoth said:


> I am one of the Chosen Ones! You may bow, curtsy, or salute, whatever feels right. 😁


Congrats!!!


----------



## happygoth

DBZ said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you! 😊


----------



## qmosqueen

happygoth said:


> Thank you! 😊


How much did you get as a bonus?


----------



## happygoth

qmosqueen said:


> How much did you get as a bonus?


My hours were pretty low until recently so it was less than 200. But still, I'll take it, and they did say lots of nice things which made me feel appreciated.


----------



## idkwhattodo

I haven’t been told about the bonus, but I’m able to see it in my Workday today, so I’m happy. I wonder if they’ll ever tell me lol


----------



## Princess2

I just checked my workday! I’m a chosen one! Have heard nothing at my store.


----------



## NightHuntress

Just out of curiosity, where on workday are you guys seeing it? If it’s on the 10/22 or 10/29 checks I know you can view your paystub the Wednesday before payday but this is still a little early.


----------



## OK Then

I got it. I’ve been getting close to full time for nearly a year now because staffing is so bad and my bonus was just over $210. Still, like happygoth said the recognition was nice.


----------



## Princess2

targetuser said:


> Just out of curiosity, where on workday are you guys seeing it? If it’s on the 10/22 or 10/29 checks I know you can view your paystub the Wednesday before payday but this is still a little early.


If you look under the section that says compensation and one time payment… it’ll list all the bonuses you’ve gotten..


----------



## NightHuntress

Princess2 said:


> If you look under the section that says compensation and one time payment… it’ll list all the bonuses you’ve gotten..


Just for this year right? Does that include the bonuses they gave us for the covid stuff too? How many of those have we gotten this year?


----------



## NightHuntress

targetuser said:


> Just for this year right? Does that include the bonuses they gave us for the covid stuff too? How many of those have we gotten this year?


Never mind. Answered my own question. I just compared what Target Pay & Benefits shows as bonuses received to the bonuses listed on my last paystub that I’ve received this year.


----------



## BullseyeBabe

My lowest performer got the bonus because my HR likes the TM. It’s BS.


----------



## SigningLady

I'm not questioning the decision making too much because I benefitted from it, but at the same time.....c'mon! 🤷🏻‍♀️🤔🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## happygoth

I would love to find out who else got it in my store. I am not that familiar with most of the early shift TMs, and honestly can only think of maybe three or four TMs in the whole store that really deserve it. I can think of quite a few who don't though. 🙄


----------



## SigningLady

happygoth said:


> I would love to find out who else got it in my store. I am not that familiar with most of the early shift TMs, and honestly can only think of maybe three or four TMs in the whole store that really deserve it. I can think of quite a few who don't though. 🙄



Same here. I know of one other person who got it and someone who should have, who didn't.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Still no mention of this at my store. There are a few stars up front and I would be pissed if they didn't get recognized.


----------



## seasonaldude

I got it. I'm underwhelmed by the amount. At least it will make up for the hours lost this month to the new seasonals. So there's that.


----------



## LogisticsFox

I was fortunate to get one of the TL bonuses—which I was very much not expecting. It was about $400. I have no idea how many leader bonuses went out but I do know my medium volume PFresh gave out about 20 to TMs


----------



## jackandcat

Congratulations to those of you who were awarded bonuses. Given these were limited to only one-fifth of hourly store TMs, I am pretty confident these were considered by leadership to be the most valued players on the team, which includes open availability and scoring high on various performance measurements. 

This did bring up the larger issue: Target's lack of pay transparency.  Unless I've missed something readily available to all store-level TMs (i.e. Grade 35), I'm not able to see the total pay range of Grade 35, as part of evaluating whether I'm getting competitive and reasonable compensation for my talent and contributions to the store.  More important to pay transparency is being able to see how one's peers are being paid in my store for Grade 35 work (you could anonymize specific TM names).   Federally-regulated employers now have to adhere to pay transparency rules, and a growing number of private-sector companies are embracing pay transparency as described in this article:  Pay Transparency: Overview, Pros and Cons Pay Transparency Laws: How They Could Affect Your Business


----------



## Anelmi

Well at my store, all 35s are now at the same wage bc merit increases always are eradicated with an ad hoc wage increase. So no need for transparency. :/


----------



## Xanatos

jackandcat said:


> Congratulations to those of you who were awarded bonuses. Given these were limited to only one-fifth of hourly store TMs, I am pretty confident these were considered by leadership to be the most valued players on the team, which includes open availability and scoring high on various performance measurements.
> 
> This did bring up the larger issue: Target's lack of pay transparency.  Unless I've missed something readily available to all store-level TMs (i.e. Grade 35), I'm not able to see the total pay range of Grade 35, as part of evaluating whether I'm getting competitive and reasonable compensation for my talent and contributions to the store.  More important to pay transparency is being able to see how one's peers are being paid in my store for Grade 35 work (you could anonymize specific TM names).   Federally-regulated employers now have to adhere to pay transparency rules, and a growing number of private-sector companies are embracing pay transparency as described in this article:  Pay Transparency: Overview, Pros and Cons Pay Transparency Laws: How They Could Affect Your Business


What @Anelmi said. All previous raises have been wiped out, except for the most recent one. Unless you are in a very high cost of living area, everyone at your store who has worked for Target for less than 15-20 years is within 1 merit raise of $15 (or $19 for TLs). Sometimes an external TL hire will be able to negotiate higher pay, though.


----------



## jackandcat

Yup, Greater Seattle suburban Targets got the minimum bumped to $16.75.  Nearly all Grade 35s in our Greater Seattle suburban stores are earning the same as brand-new hires.

The nationwide $15 minimum wage has worked out great to attract new hires to Target in places like Fort Wayne, El Paso, Wichita and other low-cost areas. $15 is a high wage in those places. It isn't a high wage here, but the $1.75 bump helps but they still mainly are attracting high school and college students.  I have seen many talented people quit and take jobs elsewhere.  The fall TM bonus helped a few of those longer-term Grade 35s but IMHO was too narrowly focused.  Target will lost many people who mastered their jobs, many will quit to work at Amazon -- even with the mixed reviews about workplace treatment -- because Amazon offers a higher pay rate and immediate health benefits for all new hires, on the day they start work.


----------



## IWishIKnew

I got the bonus. A whopping $85 and change, as I only work 15 hours a week or so. Not going to complain about a bonus, though, and I got a nice card signed by all the GM TLs & ETLs.


----------



## qmosqueen

None for me I’m on corrective action 😢🤬😭


----------



## redeye58

qmosqueen said:


> None for me I’m on corrective action 😢🤬😭


I hope it was for something epic, ie: building a pyramid in BR, a massive prank or recreating the battle scene from '300' in the parking lot after closing using weapons fashioned from cardboard.


----------



## qmosqueen

redeye58 said:


> I hope it was for something epic, ie: building a pyramid in BR, a massive prank or recreating the battle scene from '300' in the parking lot after closing using weapons fashioned from cardboard.


nope just my mouth got me in trouble a couple bad words directed at the wrong team member


----------



## jenna

@RunForACallBox


----------



## RunForACallBox

jenna said:


> @RunForACallBox


Haha I felt like I read a thread on this a while ago. I definitely wasn’t typing in the correct words to search a thread before making a new one 🤣


----------



## Princess2

My etl finally spoke to me about it and said only 2 others in my area received it


----------



## gracefulfillment

It wasn't on my check this week. My TL didn't have any information, so guess who gets to have a nice conversation with my ETL the next time I see him 😑


----------



## SMamazon

Happened to find out that I got when I was checking my pay slips. To be fair, I went on demand at the end of the summer and did my most recent 40 hour week the week before Labor Day. I pick up the occasional shift when I can and always be sure to at least pick up or return the calls from HR when I see them come in. I picked up a shift this week so we'll see if it gets mentioned.


----------



## Greenandred

I got it. My coworker did too. $265!


----------



## Nauzhror

Never heard a thing about it. Nothing on my check either, don't get how unless it wasn't a thing at my store for some reason, considering I'm one of 4 people scheduled 40 hours every week at the service desk. I get a consistent 1:30-10:00 shift 5 days a week while most people in the front get scheduled 15-25 hours, doesn't make sense to me that they'd continue to give me a consistent 40 hours a week while not considering me to be one of the better employees in my area.


----------

